# Anyone speak/read french? & Image privacy.



## Ady34 (24 May 2012)

Hi, 
a couple of things really, ive noticed that despite adding my images to imageshack as private, they appear on google via an image search for Fluval studio 900. Will it be because i then use the images on ukaps that they become public again?
Also whilst googling i came across this French site with one of my you tube videos on. Im not at all bothered by this, but would just like to know what the site is and any information on why my video is there.
Heres the link to the site:
http://www.aquariophilie62.fr/galerie-v ... G_IKo.html
Thanks,
Ady.


----------



## sr20det (24 May 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> a couple of things really, ive noticed that despite adding my images to imageshack as private, they appear on google via an image search for Fluval studio 900. Will it be because i then use the images on ukaps that they become public again?
> Also whilst googling i came across this French site with one of my you tube videos on. Im not at all bothered by this, but would just like to know what the site is and any information on why my video is there.
> Heres the link to the site:
> ...




Its for sale, are you selling Ady?

















Only Kidding, dont speak french. Play good football, well they did.


----------



## Ady34 (24 May 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> Its for sale, are you selling Ady?
> Only Kidding, dont speak french. Play good football, well they did.


   :?:


----------



## hinch (24 May 2012)

its just a video link showing off the tank as an "example" of a planted aquarium


----------



## Ady34 (24 May 2012)

Cheers.


----------



## sr20det (24 May 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> sr20det said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its like seeing your car in auto trader, for sale and thinking, WTF, thats my car, WTF it aint for sale


----------



## sr20det (24 May 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and loving the swear filter, 'blimey', lol,


----------



## sparkyweasel (24 May 2012)

When you do your Google image search, you can click on the image to go to the web site using it and see where it is. That should not lead you to ImageShack if they are set to private, will probably take you to your thread on here,  where that are available for all to see.


----------



## Ady34 (24 May 2012)

sparkyweasel said:
			
		

> When you do your Google image search, you can click on the image to go to the web site using it and see where it is. That should not lead you to ImageShack if they are set to private, will probably take you to your thread on here,  where that are available for all to see.


yeah thats what happens, i know nothing about computers and all associated bit and bobs so when i uploaded to imageshack, i thought somehow the images would remain linked to that site and only if set to private, only be shared to where i posted them ie ukaps..... it doesnt matter, i was just surprised at the amount of photos of my tank when searching for 'fluval studio 900' and wondered if it was normal for them to be available for all to see on the image search.
Thanks,
Ady.


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 May 2012)

bloody french!

they pinch eveything!


----------

